# My new outdoor pin that i made for my tegu



## messianic (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you have that wire buried in the ground? Or some sort of barrier to keep him from digging out. They are escape artists and great diggers!


----------



## messianic (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah i put the wire all under neath the pin. She is so smart though she use to get out of her other enclosure in my room. But she already tried figuring out how to get out of this one but i tegu proofed it! haha


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL ok I just wanna make sure you keep your gu good and safe! Good luck with her!


----------



## chelvis (Mar 16, 2011)

That was my question to, glad to hear you out smarted your tegu. Hope she likes it!


----------



## messianic (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah i have learned my lession before with her so i really had to put some time in sercuring the heck out of that pin and so far the has been no break out yet haha


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks great,can't wait to see some pics of her running around in there.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 16, 2011)

lol.... i like that you put yet. These tegus have too much free time and think too much for their own good somtimes.


----------



## messianic (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah it jus amazes me so much on how smart they are its crazy i feel like i have another dog with her, she listens on command and loves to see me crazy stuff but thats why i love this breed so much


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 17, 2011)

How deep underground does it go? I looks awesome btw.


----------



## messianic (Mar 18, 2011)

its about a foot an half down, with netting underneat it


----------



## bocacash (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm no English teacher...no insult meant...but it should be "pen" not "pin" ! That's the English language for you...both those words have more than one meaning...but are all pronounced the same ! Very nice pen !!!


----------

